# news 11/15



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Celtics Assign Brandon Wallace to D-League Affiliate Utah Flash

*NEW YORK, Nov. 13, 2007 - Boston Celtics General Manager Danny Ainge announced today that the team assigned rookie forward Brandon Wallace to its NBA Development League affiliate, the Utah Flash. The 6-9 South Carolina native signed with the Celtics as a free agent on July 10 following a stint with the team during the 2007 NBA Summer League, where he averaged 4.2 points, 5.0 rebounds, and 1.0 assists in 22.4 minutes per game. Wallace also saw action in three preseason games for the Celtics, averaging 1.2 rebounds in 4.7 minutes per game. 
During his final season at the University of South Carolina, Wallace averaged 9.9 points, 9.4 rebounds and 2.9 blocks in 36.5 minutes per game and was an Associated Press All-SEC Honorable Mention. 
Wallace, 22, is the fourth NBA player assigned to the D-League this season, and the second assigned to the Flash, along with Kyrylo Fesenko who is on assignment from the Utah Jazz. He will join the team in Orem, Utah on Tuesday. 
The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*10 Days Out; Top Ten Reasons To Be Excited About Tenth Anniversary Season*

BOISE, Idaho (November 14, 2007) - Ten days from the tip-off of the 2007-08 Idaho Stampede's 10th anniversary season, idahostampede.com is excited to provide a list of the top ten reasons to be excited about the upcoming season. 
1. Allocated Players - The Stampede have two of the most accomplished allocation players this side of the NBA in Boise State Hall of Fame inductee Roberto Bergersen, and Bishop Kelly High School and Gonzaga graduate Cory Violette.

2. Returning Players - The Stampede return probably one of the strongest lineups of returning players in the league, led by 2006-07 NBA Development League MVP Randy Livingston. Livingston led the entire league in assists, dishing out 10.6 per game, and was seventh in steals at 1.6 per game. 

Also returning to the Stampede is center Lance Allred, who didn't see much playing time during the early half of the season, but finished strong when he got the opportunity. Over the last two months of the season, Allred averaged 17.8 points and 9.2 rebounds per game. His play down the stretch earned him an opportunity in Boston during the Celtics training camp earlier this fall. His story is even more compelling when you realize that Allred is hearing impaired.

Ricky Sanchez returns to Idaho for the third straight season. The 20 year old seven-footer has a sweet stroke from beyond the three-point arc and has improved in all facets of the game since entering professional basketball at the age of 18. He's also put on more muscle mass, which will allow him to be more aggressive going to the basket, grab more rebounds and on the defensive end, which I'm sure is what the Philadelphia 76ers (who own his NBA rights) are looking at him to improve upon. Sanchez averaged 11.6 points and 4.2 rebounds per game last season, with 21 starts out of 50 games.

3. Halftimes and Promotions - The Stampede will once again unveil a world-class list of halftime acts and promotions that will surely please every fan. From the Bucket Boys on Opening Night, to Quick Change, to XDB Dunk on the regular season finale, you're sure to be off your seat as we highlight some of the best acts to come out of NBA arenas. Also, as part of our 10th anniversary season, we will be doing lots of promotions and give-a-way items that will surely be memorable take home items for all ages. Check out idahostampede.com for more information about upcoming events and promotions.

4. Stampede Community Foundation - Through the efforts of some of the Stampede's great corporate partners, the Idaho Stampede Community Foundation has a slate full of activities and initiatives this season that will benefit all of us here in the Treasure Valley. The Micron Math program will provide 7th graders a fun way to learn and understand math, the Get Fit! with St. Luke's program provides great incentives for kids to eat healthy and exercise, the Bank of the Cascades 'Swishes for Wishes' program will donate $10 from every three-point basket made this season to the Make A Wish Foundation of Idaho, and much, much more. The Stampede care about our community, and it shows!

5. Draft Picks - Idaho had one of the strongest drafts in the early rounds this year, grabbing rookie guard Jamaal Tatum with the fourth pick in the first round. The former Southern Illinois Saluki finished his college career averaging 15.2 points and 2.4 assists per game in his senior season. 

With their second round selection, the Stampede grabbed rookie swingman Brent Petway out of Michigan. The high flying forward was released from the Portland Trail Blazers training camp earlier this fall. He finished second in the 2007 College Slam Dunk contest during the Final Four. 

6. 2008 NBA D-League Showcase - As the host city for the Showcase, Boise and the Treasure Valley will get to see all 14 D-League teams play twice over one week, from January 14-17, in front of NBA executives and international scouts. For the basketball junkie, this is not an event that fans will want to miss. All 14 games will be televised live on NBATV and will showcase Idaho and the Treasure Valley to the world.

7. Coach Gates' return - After one of the best seasons in franchise history, the Stampede will have Coach Bryan Gates again on the bench this season. The 2006-07 NBA D-League Dennis Johnson Coach of the Year will look to continue his winning ways, as he is averaging a .660 winning percentage as a head coach in Idaho. Idaho started sluggishly last season, but finished tied for the best record in the league with Dakota at 33-17, and winning the Western Division title.

8. Defense of the Western Division - Speaking of titles, Idaho will look at defending their regular season crown this year. The Stampede will have a bit of a target on their back with all of the awards and hardware they received last season, with league MVP, league Coach of the Year, two All-Stars, two All D-League honors and the Western Division crown. The Western Division championship banner will be unveiled at Opening Night this season, which is November 30 versus defending NBA D-League champion Dakota Wizards.

9. NBA Player Assignments - Idaho had two NBA player assignments this past season, with Mouhamed Sene from the Seattle SuperSonics and C.J. Miles from the Utah Jazz. Already this year, there have been five NBA assignments throughout the league, and the regular season has not even tipped off!

10. NBA D-League Affiliate Nights - The Stampede are planning two Affiliate Nights this season, on January 4 (SuperSonics Affiliate Night) and January 12 (Trail Blazers Affiliate Night). Each of these nights will highlight our NBA affiliations and will bring in exciting entertainment aspects from each of the northwest NBA teams. Don't miss either night!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dakota Wizards drop training camp roster to 12*

Bismarck, ND, Nov. 14, 2007 - The Dakota Wizards waived forwards Armein Kirkland, Tony Gipson and Donta Richardson along with Guard Johnathan Burris today. 
The current training camp roster that sits at 12 is listed below: 
# Player Pos. Ht. Wt. School 
2 Maurice Baker SG 6'2 195 Oklahoma State 
3 Rod Benson PF 6'10 240 California 
6 Blake Ahearn PG 6'2 190 Missouri State 
12 Dontell Jefferson PG 6'4 195 Arkansas 
14 Perrin Johnson SG 6'5 210 Louisville 
15 Carlos Powell SF 6'7 230 South Carolina 
18 David Bell PG 6'1 185 Montana 
21 Kibwe Trim PF 6'10 240 Sacred Heart 
22 David Palmer SF 6'7 215 Southern Utah 
34 Wil Frisby PF 6'8 255 Miami (FL) 
41 Aristide Sawodago C 7'1 265 Clayton State 
54 Kevin Lyde C 6'10 280 Temple


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Utah Flash Trim Roster by Four*

OREM, Utah, Nov. 14, 2007 - The Utah Flash waived guards Steve Barnes, Tyree Jones, forward Isma'il Muhammad and guard/forward Trayvon Lathan today. 
Including NBA-assigned players Kyrylo Fesenko (C, Utah Jazz) and Brandon Wallace (F, Boston Celtics), the current training camp roster stands at 15.

The current training camp roster is below:

2007-08 Utah Flash Training Camp Roster
(11-14-07)

No Player Pos Ht Wt College
15 Michael Cuffee G/F 6-5 200 Middle Tennessee State
44 Kyrylo Fesenko* C 7-1 288 Ukraine 
23 Garry Hill-Thomas G 6-4 200 Nevada
24 Jeff Hagen C 7-0 270 Minnesota
11 Brian Hamilton F/G 6-6 193 Louisiana-Lafayette
12 Andre Ingram G 6-3 190 American
32 Brian Jackson F 6-9 245 Oregon State
18 Kevin "Butter" Johnson F 6-8 215 Charlotte
7 Kevin Kruger G 6-2 185 UNLV
99 James Lang C 6-10 285 Central Prk Christian HS (Ala.)
21 John Milsap F 6-6 220 Texas-San Antonio
10 Lamar Rice F 6-7 210 Georgetown (Ky.)
6 Dwayne Shackleford G 5-10 185 Southern California
4 Aleksander Ugrinoski G 6-4 195 Croatia
33 Brandon Wallace# F 6-9 203 South Carolina

*on assignment from Utah Jazz
#on assignment from Boston Celtics


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers Trim Roster By Four*

Tulsa, Okla., Nov. 14, 2007 - The Tulsa 66ers waived guards Abe Badmus, Schea Cotton, DeAndre Rice and center Rashid Byrd. The 66ers will further reduce the roster to 12 players on Thursday. 
Including NBA-assigned player Ramon Sessions (G, Nevada) the current training camp roster stands at 13.

The current training camp roster is below:

2007-08 Tulsa 66ers Training Camp Roster

Name Position Height Weight College
Mustafa Al-Sayyad F 6-9 235 Fresno St.
Dwight Brewington G 6-5 190 Liberty
Keith Closs C 7-2 215 Central Conn. St
Chris Ellis F 6-9 265 Wake Forest
Jason Fontenet G 5-10 165 Oregon State
Mike Hall F 6-8 230 George Washington
Adam Harrington G 6-5 200 Auburn
Dwight Jones G 6-2 180 Houston Baptist
Jeremy Kelly G 6-4 205 Tennessee-Martin
Glen McGowan F 6-9 230 Pepperdine
Scott Merritt C 6-10 240 Marquette
Michael Peeples F 6-7 210 Fairleigh Dickinson
*Ramon Sessions G 6-3 190 Nevada-Reno

* = NBA assigned player

D-League rosters must consist of at least ten and may not exceed a total of 12 players including NBA assignments. If more than two NBA players are assigned at once, a team must reduce its roster to avoid going over the 12 player limit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede to hold meet the team party*

The Idaho Stampede team wants to meet you, at our Meet the Team Party! 
Join us on Thursday, November 15 as we celebrate the beginning of our 10th Year Anniversary Season. It's going to be a great time out!

Here are the basics:

Who: Idaho Stampede Players, Coaches, Dance Team, Front Office Staff, Lovable Mascot Rumble, and YOU!

What: Meet the team and pick up your season or mini-plan tickets

When: Thursday, November 15, 2007 from 6:00PM - 8:00PM

Where: Carino's Italian Grill, 1700 S. Entertainment Ave, Boise, ID 83709 - Phone: 208-373-4968

Three great reasons why you should attend:

A chance to get autographs from players and talk to Coach Gates and his staff about the upcoming season 
Pick up your season tickets and mini-plans 
Enjoy great food and drink specials that Carino's has created especially for Stampede Fans. 
Family and friends are encouraged to attend and meet your Idaho Stampede Basketball team for the 2007-08 season. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to give us a call at the office, 388-4667, or visit our website, idahostampede.com. 
Please note: If you are not able to attend the Party, but would like to pick up your season tickets or mini-plans, please stop by the Stampede front office from 9-5 on Friday, or 10-4 on Saturday or Sunday. See you soon!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce Waives Four Players*

Sioux Falls, S.D. (November 14, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce waived guards Marcus Bailey and Derrick Wimmer along with forwards Sammy Monroe and Freddy Robinson today. 
Following is the list of players remaining on the training camp roster:

Name Pos Ht. Wt. From
Ronald Allen C 6-10 237 Cincinnati
David Bailey G 5-10 165 Loyola-Chicago
Evan Burns F 6-8 220 San Diego State
Nik Caner-Medley F 6-8 230 Maryland
Milone Clark G 6-4 215 Tennessee Tech
Carl Elliott G 6-4 220 George Washington
Ben Jacobson G 6-3 205 Northern Iowa
Michael Joiner F 6-7 230 Florida State
Jason Klotz C 6-9 245 Texas
J.C. Mathis F 6-8 235 Michigan
Elton Nesbitt G 5-9 165 Georgia Southern
Antywane Robinson F 6-8 220 Temple

The team will travel to Dickinson, N.D. for a preseason game against the archrival Dakota Wizards on Friday, Nov. 16 at 6:30 p.m. MT. The opening day roster will be announced on Wednesday, Nov. 21 as the 2007-08 D-League regular season tips off on Friday, Nov. 23 with five games.

The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers. Tipoff is set for 7 p.m. at the Sioux Falls Arena. The first 500 kids in attendance will receive a free Skyforce jersey courtesy of MetaBank. For information on group, season and single game tickets please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------

